# INSERT INTO bei Access



## Neo_der_Hacker (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo ihr lieben und bösen,

ich habe ein riesiges Problem:

Ich muss Daten aus 2 Tabellen in eine neue Speichern, wobei die neue Tabelle andere Spaltennamen hat, als die alten 2. 
Habe jetzt schon einiges gelesen, nur leider nicht über Access. Immer nur über PHP ....
Benutze übrigens die MSDB 2000 und Access 2000

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen ....

Grüßle
NEO


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (29. Juli 2004)

Kennt sich denn da niemand aus?


----------



## DrOverflow (30. Juli 2004)

Hier mal ein kurzes Beispiel


```
INSERT INTO tblNeueTab ( NeuerSpaltenname1, NeuerSpaltenname2 )
SELECT Tab1.DatenSpalte1, Tab2.DatenSpalte2
FROM Tab1, Tab2
```

Das müsste eigentlich funktionieren...

lg D;-]c


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (2. August 2004)

*Funzelt! *freuzel**

Hey,
vielen vielen Dank, war schon fast am verzweifeln.
Gibt es auch einen Befehl, in dem man die Spaltennamen zuweisen kann?
MfG
NEO


----------



## DrOverflow (2. August 2004)

Aber gerne doch!  

Schau mal auf die 1. Zeile...

```
INSERT INTO tblNeueTab ( NeuerSpaltenname1, NeuerSpaltenname2 )
```

lg D;-]c


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (3. August 2004)

Hey Doc,
danke für den Hinweis, aber ich meinte es so, dass nur einzelne Spalten oder so zugewiesen werden. 
Weil nach deinem Beispiel (Was übrigens perfekt funzelt) muss ich allen Spalten einen neuen Wert zuweisen. 
Wenn es aber keinen gibt? Oder wenn die Spalten in der falschen Reihenfolge sind, dann hab ich den Salat ...
Aber naja, immerhin bin ich schon mal so weit, dass ich Datensätze implementieren kann.
Vielen vielen Dank nochmal!
MfG
NEO


----------



## DrOverflow (3. August 2004)

Da weiß ich leider auch keinen Rat, kenn mich in SQL leider nicht allzu gut aus. 

Für welche andere Sprache verwendest du SQL eigentlich?

Hab dir doch gerne geholfen, wenn du wieder mal was wissen möchtest, kannst du dich jederzeit an mich wenden!  

lg D;-]c


----------



## Radhad (3. August 2004)

Also, korrigieren wir das ganze 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
INSERT INTO tblNeu
SELECT a.DatenSpalte1, b.DatenSpalte2
FROM Tab1 a, Tab2 b;
```
Hier MÜSSEN alle Spalten der tblNeu gefüllt werden.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
INSERT INTO tblNeu (Spalte1,Spalte4,Spalte5)
SELCT a.DatenSpalte1, b.DatenSpalte2, a.DatenSpalte2
FROM Tab1 a, Tab2 b;
```
Hier werden nur die Spalten gefüllt, die man möchte.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


MfG Radhad


----------



## DrOverflow (4. August 2004)

Und was hat das mit *korrigieren* zu tun?!  

Ich seh da nichts, was den Bedarf hätte, korrigiert zu werden...

lg D;-]c


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (6. August 2004)

Also erstens mal war das von Doc total richtig!
Außerdem wollte ich das ganze NICHT in PHP!
Aba is ja egal ....

@ Doc
wie meinst du mit andere Sprache?


----------



## DrOverflow (6. August 2004)

Danke für die Verteidigung 

Das mit der Sprache hab ich so gemeint, dass du ja eigentlich nur eine SQL-Abfrage machst, um mit den Daten in einem anderen Programm weiterzuarbeiten - und da wollte ich wissen, in welcher Sprache das andere Programm, welches die SQL-Abfrage benötigt, geschrieben ist. 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (9. August 2004)

*Andere Sprache*

Morgen Doc,
also, ich habe versucht in Access in einem Makro den Befehl zu benützen (das geht mit einem reinem SQL-Befehl), doch da geht es nur mit 4 bis 5 Spalten.
Deswegen habe ich das ganze in VB (Visual Basic) versucht, aber das klappt mal wieder nicht so richtig .... bin aber noch am ausprobieren. Vielleicht kann ich die Spalten in Gruppen aufteilen, so dass es den gleichen Befehl für unterschiedliche Spalten gibt (so ca. 5 oder 6 mal). Muss also den gleichen Befehl (den von DIR!) ein paar mal ausführen, da die SQL-Abfrage in dem Makro nicht so viel verpackt wie eigentlich müsste.
Freue mich schon auf Antwort!
MfG
NEO


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (10. August 2004)

Guten Morgen @ll,
ich habe ein Problem!
Für ne Access SQL-Abfrage ist meine Tabelle zu groß!
Wie kann ich die oben genannte SQL-Anweisung mit VB von Access realisieren?
Hat vielleicht jemand ne idee?
Währe sehr dringend, da ich dies noch heute oder morgen (Mittwoch) hinbekommen müsste. Also bitte meldet euch!
MfG
NEO


----------

